# steam/sand domes - painted or Russian Iron?



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Were steam and sand domes on turn of the century locomotives painted or did they have a Russian iron patina like boiler jackets?

Jim


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Most were painted top and bottom and the cylinder in between was polished brass. Or if a black loco, the whole thing was black or sometimes the cylinder was left polished brass along with the boiler bands. Usually just the boiler was russia iron. The color of the top and bottom of the two domes was usually the same color as the cab, unless the cab was left natural. I hope this helps.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Answer, it kinda depends on which side of the turn, and how close to it, and who manufactured the loco. 

Page 63, July/August 2004 Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette. "The Colors of 19th Century Locomotives" by Boone Morrison. 
From the article: 
Around 1878 Baldwin started painting their locos a deep rich green like "British Racing Green" used in 1920s. 
Before that, deep dark browns, wines, and maroons were used. 

Boiler jacketing, and sometimes cylinder jackets, were that somewhat nebulous metallic grey "Russia Iron". 
Morrison mentions examining several samples of the metal. Outdoors it was highly reflective of the sky. 
Indoors it was grayer from almost silvery, to a warm grey, to more like a charcoal grey. 

Over at the Early Rail Yahoo Group there is quite a bit of color discussion in the message archives. 
And several members who worked on real life restorations and even a couple new builds. 

Color photos of new build of 1860s locomotive herehttp://web.mac.com/vtlyon/iWeb/The%...an%20.html 

Photo of V&T preserved loco: 
 http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_vt22.jpg 

domes painted and striped 
 http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/cvt89.jpg


----------

